# Stay up for thirty hours.



## amberina (Jun 20, 2008)

When I've been up for about thirty hours, I feel like I'm almost back.

Give it a shot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

It has worked for me in the past, although I wouldn't recommend it to any one because it can lead to DR/DP in the first place.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

been sleep deprived all week and the results are miraculous!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea that leads to dp i think thats why i had experienced this before my incident but now it makes my symptoms worse


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah it usually makes it worse for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Pre-long sleep deprivation can cause death.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I doubt that or I would definatly be dead.You wont die lol youll just fall asleep.I once stayed awake for seven days and seven nights with absolutly no sleep ...with anphetamine I admit....,I seriuosly thought I was going to die,I couldnt even see anything,but I didnt.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I doubt that or I would definatly be dead.You wont die lol youll just fall asleep.I once stayed awake for seven days and seven nights with absolutly no sleep ...with anphetamine I admit....,I seriuosly thought I was going to die,I couldnt even see anything,but I didnt.


crystal meth? i dont think i could handle staying awake that long. i heard of this one guy who didnt sleep for like a week or something and after 2 days he thought he was a black rock superstar


----------

